# MTB Treff Mainhausen, Karlstein, Seligenstadt, Alzenau



## Schmiddl (7. Februar 2021)

Guten Abend zusammen,


Ich habe mir letztes frühjahr das Mountainbiken angelacht und bike seitdem regelmässig von der mainflinger Brücke in Richtung hahnenkamm, rückersbach, alzenau und Drumherum.

Ich würde gerne in der Gruppe fahren und gerne ein paar Gleichgesinnte kennenlernen, daher dacht ich werde ich hier mal vorstellig.
Gibt es hier eventuell einen treff/Truppe der in der nähe zusammen ausfährt? Gerne würde ich mich euch anschliessen, denn zusammen macht das ganze ja viel mehr Spass (und ist nebenbei auch ein guter sicherheitsfaktor, mich hat's schon zweimal richtig hingehauen, da ist ja immer gut wenn man sich gegenseitig helfen kann...hoffentlich wirds nicht nötig). Falls es das nicht gibt, können wir das gern zusammen eröffnen.

Meine Touren betragen immer so 20 bis 30km, fahre ein Cube hardtail ohne emotor und überlege mir noch ein vollgefedertes zuzulegen. Bin 43jahre alt und recht fit (mache das ganzen Leben schon sport). Habe keine verbissenen Ambitionen noch radweltmeister zu werden, aber ich schwitze gern und nehm lieber mal einen berg mehr mit.....
Aber vor allem ist es ein toller Ausgleich für mich an der frischen Luft kombiniert mit sportlichen Ambitionen.
Einem Bier nach dem ausfahren  bin ich ebenfalls zugeneigt.

Wohne in mainhausen.
Würde mich freuen wenn sich jemand meldet, gerne auch per pn wenn das lieber ist.

Viele Grüsse
Alex


----------



## Bejak (10. Februar 2021)

Der Hahnenkamm ist der Hotspot in der Gegend, ich trete da auch gelegentlich mal hoch, meine Lieblingsstecke ist durch die Rückersbacher Schlucht und dann quer rüber zum HK und dann hintenrum wieder Richtung Kälberau oder Wasserlos wieder runter. Da ich nicht so nah am HK wohne, werden das dann immer gleich 80-90 km. Aber bei der Witterung nicht, und ich muss erstmal wieder in Form kommen, damit ich es wieder da hoch schaffe, die letzten 4 Monate waren einfach nur Mist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmiddl (10. Februar 2021)

Ja das Wetter nervt. Wobei die Kälte halb so wild ist find ich, die nässe ist störender. Aber egal....hauptsache raus


----------



## illegmex (18. Februar 2021)

Moin, in Mömbris gibts wohl ein MTB Treff mit gemischten Altersklassen. Mir wurde mal gesagt er ist Donnerstag. Ob er im Moment statt findet weiß ich nicht, habs selbst noch nicht geschafft mir dort mal blicken zu lassen.
Nach zwei Monaten pause wäre es mal wieder Zeit aufs Rad zu steigen und die Wampe los zu werden, allerdings passe ich mit Wampe nicht in die Winterklamotten...

Gruß


----------



## Schmiddl (18. Februar 2021)

Gut zu wissen. Mömbris ist gut machbar.


----------



## Radelei (3. März 2021)

Schmiddl schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen. Mömbris ist gut machbar.


Hi Alex, hi Community,
Gerade hier frisch angemeldet. Supergenre, Alex. Bin wie du auf der Suche nach Touren und Austausch.

Ich (noch 36) besitze derzeit - noch- nur ein Trekkingbike, bin damit diesen Montag von Alzenau City den HK hoch und runter (wobei nicht BurgenTrail etc sondern Forstweg runter nach Kälberau).

Plane in den nächsten Wochen ein MTB zu kaufen, das ist ja aber aufgrund der Beschränkungen nicht sooo einfach und ich würde gerne lokale Geschäfte unterstützen wenn möglich...
Laut Community Richtlinien darf man keine Firmennamen hier schreiben, okay, wer aber einen heißen Tipp hat (bezahlbares Einsteigerbike, Hardtail, Crosscountry Hardtail oder Fully, maximal Trail/Allmountain, ca 2000Euro), kann mir gerne schreiben wenn das geht (hab Direktnachrichten noch nicht gefunden).

Also @alex/andere: gerne, auch inkl. Bier ;-) und vielleicht ja auch bald endlich mit MTB.

Viele Grüße
Martin


----------



## Schmiddl (3. März 2021)

Hallo Martin, 

da oben auf dem Hahnenkamm war ich Gestern  auch mal bei dem schönen Wetter. Hab Bergab den Burgtrail mal ausprobiert, aber auch das erste mal überhaupt.

Wenn Du willst können wir gern demnächst ne Tour machen bei gutem Wetter. Auch mit Trekking Bike, auf den Schotterwegen geht das ja.

Aus welcher Gegend kommst Du?


----------



## illegmex (1. April 2021)

Radelei schrieb:


> Laut Community Richtlinien darf man keine Firmennamen hier schreiben, okay, wer aber einen heißen Tipp hat (bezahlbares Einsteigerbike, Hardtail, Crosscountry Hardtail oder Fully, maximal Trail/Allmountain, ca 2000Euro), kann mir gerne schreiben wenn das geht (hab Direktnachrichten noch nicht gefunden).


In Schöllkrippen gibts "SN Bikes", bezahlbare Marken...

Hab mich immernoch nicht nach dem Mömbriser MTB Treff erkundet, aber HK mit dem Trekking wäre ich dabei.


----------



## Matzee80 (8. August 2021)

Hi Alex, wenn du noch jemanden suchst für die trails am Hk, wäre ich dabei.  Komme ebenfalls aus Mainhausen.

Gruss Matze


----------



## Schmiddl (11. August 2021)

Hallo matze, 

Klingt super. Ich bin dabei. Die nächsten drei Wochen bin ich im Urlaub, dann können wir direkt ne Runde drehen wenn du willst. 

Grüsse 
Alex


----------



## LDSign (11. August 2021)

Gude,

bin ebenfalls aus Mainhausen und fahre fast jeden Tag. Gerne auch mit anderen 

Gruß
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matzee80 (15. August 2021)

Hi Alex, wenn du wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück bist, könnte man ja mal eine Tour  starten. Evtl finden sich auch noch  welche die dazu stoßen. 

@LDSign  vielleicht kann man sich dir oder euch mal anschließen  zu einer Tour. Gruss matze


----------

